# اكثر من 100000 نكتة



## s_h (20 يناير 2008)

واحد بيقول لصاحبه: ده انا اللى منشف ريق البنات.. فسأله: ازاى؟ رد عليه: من كتر التف عليَّ. 
================================================ 
واحد غبى قوى حكموا عليه بالاعدام.. بعد ما علقوه فى المشنقه قعد يشاور ويخبط بأيده ورجليه ففكروه عاوز يقول حاجه مهمه.. 
فكوه ونزلوه بسرعه.. بص لهم وقال: ياجزم كنت هتخنق 
================================================ 
واحد دخل كافتريا لقى جورج بوش وتوني بلير قاعدين جوه.. إستغرب قوى وسألهم: إنتوا بتعملوا إيه هنا؟! 
جورج بوش قاله: بنخطط لحرب عالمية تالتة.. عايزين نموت 10 مليون افغانستانى وواحد عجلاتى. 
الراجل إستغرب جداً وقاله: طب حتموت ليه العجلاتى؟! بوش ضحك قوى وبص لبلير وقاله: مش قلت لك محدش حيسأل على الـ10 مليون أفغاني. 
================================================ 
مرة واحد احول إتجوز واحدة حولة خلفوا إبن الجيران. 
================================================ 
مرة واحد باااايخ كتير كتير.. إتجوز واحدة بااااايخة كتير كتير.. خلفوا عيل من بواخته عمل نفسه ميت أول ما اتولد. 
================================================ 
مرة واحد ..... إتجوز مدرسة رياضيات خلفوا شبه منحرف
واحد كان عنده كتكوت مفترس ، كل ما يدخله قفص الفراخ يقوم الكتكوت ياكلهم ، وفي قفص القرود ياكلهم ، وفي قفص القطط ياكلهم ، راح راميه في الصحرا . صعب عليه الكتكوت وراح يشوفه بعد 3 أيام ، لقى الكتكوت مرمي عالأرض والنسور بتحوم حواليه ، الراجل قاله : يا حبيبي إنت مت ؟ قام الكتكوت وقال له : يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
شرطي صعيدي في الخدمة لقى قرد في الشارع وداه للضابط المسؤول عنه وقاله : يا باشا انا لقيت قرد أوديه على فين ؟
قال الضابط : على حديقة الحيوانات
غاب الشرطي الصعيدي ساعتين ورجع هو والقرد ، الضابط بيسأله ايه الي رجعك ؟
قاله يا باشا وديته على حديقة الحيوانات ، تحب أخده دلوقتي أفسحه في الملاهي؟
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة واحد اطرش وقف سواق تاكسي اطرش برده وقاله مصر الجديدة ؟
رد السواق وقال لا والله انا رايح مصر الجديدة
رد الراجل وقال معلش انا كنت فاكراك رايح مصر الجديدة
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحدة ست جالها وجع الولادة اتصلت بامها جت أمها اتصلت بالدكتور ، الدكتور دخل يولّدها جاب العيل ومسكه من رجليه وضربه صرخ الطفل فاطمئن الدكتور ، وبص لقي عيل تاني مسكه من رجليه وضربه فصرخ الطفل فاطمئن الدكتور ، بعد كده الدكتور غسل ايده ومشي .. الست قالت لامها انا حاسه بحاجة بتتحرك! كشفت الأم لقيت عيل بيبص وبيقول هو الراجل الغِتِت اللي بيضرب العيال مشي ولا لسه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة مدير شركة مارلبورو قابل مدير شركة كليوباترا فقاله أنا مرة لقيت في السجارة بتاعتكم خشبة ! إنتم بتستوردوا التبغ منين؟ فرد عليه مدير شركة كليوباترا : يعني إيه تبغ .
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة واحد بلديتنا راح يشترى قفل فالبيّاع جابلوا قفل كبير فقاله بلديتنا يا بووووى !!
قاك جايبلوا قفل صغير فقال بلديتنا يا خوووووى
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره دكتور عظام مشى بليل الكلاب طلعت تجرى وراه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد صاحب مزرعة فراخ محمل العربية فراخ و سايق وقفته لجنة و
سألوه "محمل إيه؟" قال لهم فراخ، قالوله "بتأكلها إيه؟" قال لهم "بأكلها قمح" قالوله غرامة 100 جنيه "بتأكل الفرخ قمح و البلد مش لاقية تاكل؟؟".
و هو مكمل وقفته لجنة و سألوه "محمل إيه؟" قال لهم فراخ، قالوله "بتأكلها إيه؟" قال لهم "بأكلها ....الة" قالوله غرامة 100 جنيه "بتأكل الفراخ ....الة و تسمم الناس؟".
الراجل مكمل ع الطريق وقفته لجنة، الظابط سأل له "محمل إيه؟" قال له فراخ، قال له "بتأكلها إيه؟" قال له "و الله يا باشا، أنا بادي لكل فرخة مصروف وهي تجيب الأكل اللي عايزاه"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يقولك فيه ..... دخل بيت عشان يسرق
وهو يفتش في البيت طلعت عليه صاحبه البيت وكانت تخينه اوي ومسكته ورمته على الارض وقعدت عليه
وراحت تنادي ولدها: محمد انده ابوك من على القهوه
الحرامي قاله بسرعه يامحمد وحياة والدك بسرعة
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره دكتور مجانين دخل على العيانين بتوعوا العنبر لقاهم معلقين واحد مكان النجفه بيلفوا حوليه وبيغنوا النور جه النور جه ولقى مجنون قاعد ساكت لوحده فقله الدكتور انت مش فرحان زييهم بالنور ليه قاله يادكتور طيب دوول مجانين حد يعمل كده برده قاله كويس يعني انت عاقل قاله طبعا قاله طيب ليه مش خليتهم ينزلوه رد عليه المجنون كده برده يا دكتور يعني ننزله ونقعد في الضالمه
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثلاثة مجانين طالعين فوق الشجرة ، جالهم الطبيب النفساني وقالهم انزلوا من فوق الشجرة
نزلوا اثنين وبقا واحد قاله انته ياللي فوق مانزلتش ليه ؟
صحبابه المجانين قال لو : سيبوا ، ده ليسة ماستواش 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره واحد بلديتنا لقى خاتم سليمان جه يدعكه فعص العفريت
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اتنين سكرانين ماشيين فى الشارع لقو عمود نور..
واحد قعد يخبط عليه فصاحبه قاله دة باين مافيش حد..
قاله إزاى ده النور منور
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد سكران كان بيعاكس وحدة وحشةاوي بالليل فكان بيقول لها يا وحشة يا وحشة
راحت ملتفتة ليه وقالت له يا سكران راح قايل لها طب انا سكران حفوء بكرة وانتي
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة إتنين مساطيل راكبين عربية فواحد قال للتانى : حاسب قدامك شجرة
فالتانى مردش عليه
فعلى صوته شوية : قدامك شجرة برضه مردش عليه
فقاله : حاسب قداااامك شجرررر ..
طاخ خبطوا فى الشجرة فطلع من العربية
و قاله .. مش قلتلك قدامك شجرة ؟؟؟
فالتانى رد عليه : و أنا أعملك إيه مش إنت إلى سايق ؟؟؟
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خنفس شعرة بيسقط جاب لة اتنين مدرسين
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مسطول بيسأل صاحبه هو الزيتون له رجلين ؟؟ قال له : لا ... قال : يبقى انا أكلت خنفسه
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة واحد عالم حب يعمل تجربة علي ضفدعة قام قطعت الرجل الاولى و قالها نطى فنطت فكتب ملاحظة عند قطع الرجل الاولى الضفدعة تنط فقطع الرجل الثانية قالها نطى فنطت كتب الملاحظة الاولى قطع الرجل الثالثة وقالها نطى فنطت و كتب نفس الملاحظة و قطع الرجل الرابعة والها نطى منطتش فكتب عند قطع الرجل الرابعة الضفدعة تفقد حاسة السمع
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مدرس كيمياء رزق بولد .... فسماه سامي أكسيد الكربون
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة واحد بخيل امة ماتت عيط عليها بعين واحدة
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مره ثعبان قابل ثعبان لقاه بيعيط قالوا انت بتعيط ليه رد اصلي انا نظري ضعيف قالو بسيطه ركب عدسات وبعد يومين وهو معدي لقاه بيعيط تاني قالو انت بتعيط ليه رد اصلي اكتشفت ان اللي بحبها من عشرين سنه طلعت خرطوم
مجموعه محششين قاعدين فى غرزه ومعاهم واحد صغير 
وجه البوليس فقال الظابط بيستظرف فسال الطفل الصغير وقل له 
امال الشمام الصغير اسمه ايه فقال اسمه كنتلوب 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد أحول رمى يمين الطلاق على مراته ما جاش فيها 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد بلدياتنا اتجوز على مراته طلعت هى برضه 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة دكتور بيطرى بيقول لمراته حبيبتى انا بهيم فى حبك قالتله وانا مرفسلكش طلب ابدا 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قزم اتخانق مع مراته زعلت منه حطت جذمته فوق التلفزيون وخرجت 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد حانوتي فتح محل فاكهة قام كتب يافطة المـوز علينا حـق 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مدرسة رياضيات اتجوزت حرامى خلفو شبه منحرف 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دكتور عظام ماشى فى الشارع الكلاب جريت وراه 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد بلدياتنتا حب يموت سمكة غرقها ف الميه 
واحد صعيدى ماشى مع واحد لبنانى فسمع الاذان بيأذن فقاله تعالى نصلى قاله انا مسيحي مينفعش قاله وايه يعنى ما انا صعيدي
مره واحد صعيدى قابل واحده اجنبيه
سالها : انتى منين
قالتله: وات ؟ what ?
قالها: اجدع ناس الوتاوته
مرة واحد صعيدى بيدهن الحيطة.... قالوله طب حط جرنال تحتك... قال لهم : لا مش مهم انا كدا طايل
واحد صعيدى قال لابوه انا عاوز موبايل ابوه قاله موافق بس بشرط تركب اخواتك معاك
فى مره واحد صعيدى زغزغ ابنو خرم بطنو
ازاى نصطاد الفيل الازرق!!!!!!!؟؟
بالسهم الازرق
طب ازاى نصطاد الفيل الاحمر !!!!!!!؟؟
ننزل فيه ضرب لغاية ما يزرق و نصطادة بالسهم الازرق.....
طب ازاى بقة نصطاد الفيل الابيض !!!!!؟؟
نحطة في موقف محرج يقوم يحمر من الخجل نقوم نزلين فيه ضرب احد ما يزرق و نصطاده بالسهم الازرق
كان في مسابقه بين واحد صعيدى وواحد امريكى وواحد فرنسى المسابقه على اللى يدخل الغابه ويجيب اكبر قطه 
الامريكى دخل الغابه ورجع بعد عشر ساعات وجاب قطه وزنها عشره كيلو
الفرنسى دخل الغابه ورجع بعد خمست عشر ساعه وجاب قطه وزنها خمسة عشر كيلو
الصعيدى دخل الغابه يوم اتنين تلاته اسبوع اسبوعين لجنة التحكيم 
قلقو عليه
نزلو الغابه يدورو عليه لقوه جايب نمر ورابطه في شجره وماسك عصايه وبيقوله هتنونو يعنى هتنونو
مره اتنيين مساطيل مااشيين على شريط القطر فواحد بيقول للتاني
يآخي السلم ده طويل بشكل....
رد التاني عليه الي مضايقنى ان الدربزيين واطي أوي....
لماذا تأخرت 
صاحت الأم في ابنها الصغير : لماذا تأخرت ؟ ألم أقل لك أرجع من البقالة بسرعة ؟ 
فقال الابن : نعم يا ماما .. ولكن لم تقولي لي أن أذهب بسرعة 
نكت جديدة موت
حديقة الحيوانات 
الأم : لازم تأخذ ابنك العفريت لحديقة الحيوانات . 
الأب : لا ... إذا بحبو .. يجو هم وياخذونه بأنفسهم 
نكت جديدة موت
سؤال المعلم 
الابن : هل تعلم يا أبي أنني الوحيد الذي أجاب على سؤال المعلم اليوم ! 
الاب : وما هو السؤال ؟ 
الابن : من الذي لم يكتب الواجب 
نكت جديدة موت
الهند بعيدة ؟ 
تلميذ لزميله : هل الهند بعيدة ؟ 
الزميل : لا .. لا أظن ذلك .. ففي صفنا تلميذ هندي يأتي إلى المدرسة كل صباح على دراجته 
نكت جديدة موت
اشارة المرور 
في دكتور عيون شاف اشارة المرور حمراء نزل حط لها قطرة. 
البيضة 
فرخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضت بيضة من غير قشرة 
السيجارة 
واحد بلدياتنا حب يشرب سيجارة حطها فى كباية 
فاعل خير 
واحد قتل حماته، الظابط بيسأله اسمك ايه؟ قاله :اكتب فاعل خير 
رامي عياش والطاقية
فيه غبي سافر لندن، وحضر حفلة لرامي عياش، ولما سمع رامي يغني بحطها عاراسي من فوق قام يرفع ايده ويصرخ عرفتها عرفتها.. الطاقية... 
الكلب المسكين
غني عنده ... وعنده واحد شغال اسمه عثمان. وهو خارج الصبح لقى عثمان بيغسل الكلب الباشا قله حرام عليك الكلب حيموت خرج ورجع لقى الكلب مات. قال لعثمان انا مش قلتلك الكلب حيموت من الغسيل قاله ياريت مات من الغسيل يا سيدي.. مات وانا بعصره . 
الجرسون والكولا
قال الزبون للجرسون العبيط: لقد طلبت منك عشر مرات زجاجة كولا. فأجاب الجرسون معتذر: آسف وسأحضر طلبك حالا. وذهب الجرسون ثم عاد ومعه عشر زجاجات كولا. 
كرة القدم
في واحد دخل ملعب وفي مباره بين فريق الحمر والسود وقعد جنب واحد أعور وما يعرف انه أعور... ساله وقاله شو النتيجه يا أخ؟ قال الاعور فريق الحمر واحد. فسألو: والسود؟ قال الأعور بعدهن مانزلو الملعب... 
الساعة القاتله
في واحد بخاف كتير لما ينام يحط الساعة في الدولاب ويقفل عليها ليييش ... خايف تلدغة عقاربها... 
النظارات
فيه واحد نكتجي... خالته جابت ولد بدون أذان واراد زيارتها ولكن أمه رفضت زيارته لها ولكنه وعدها بعدم التعليق عليه حتى لا يجرح شعور خالته وعندما ذهب لها قال لخالته: نصيحة مني شربيه عصير جزر ولما يكبر أكليه جزر كتير. قالتو خالتو ليش؟ قال حتى لا ينقص نظره، بعدين إذا نقص نظره بصير لازمو نظاره.. المشكلة يعلقها على إيش؟ 
الكريم والقهوة
واحد كريم كتير كتير أحترق بيته، لما شاف المطافي حلف ما يبدو قبل ما يشربو قهوه... هاه هاه هاااااااه 
الزوجة النائمة
الزوجة: قم يارجل اسمع صوت الحرامي في البيت. الزوج: حرام عليك خليني أنام الحرامي ما يطلع صوت لما يسرق. في اليوم الثاني الزوجة: قم يارجل مافي صوت.. قم أكيد في ..... بالبيت!!!! 
الغبي والبيبسي
غبي راح عند ثلاجة البيبسي يحط فلوس وتنزل بيبسي فرح الغبي وجلس يكرر الشغلة....جاء له واحد يقول له ماخلصت؟ رد عليه الغبي مادام إني بفوز راح أستمر.. 
عنجد نذل
نذلين بيمشو في الطريق. الأول: أنا أنذل منك.. الثاني: لا, أنا انذل منك.. شافو عجوز قام الأول وضربها.. الأول شفت, حتى العجايز ما سلموا مني. الثاني, قلت لك أنا أنذل منك, هذي العجوز أمي وانا ما قلتلك. 
عروس وبتركض
عريس وعروسته في يوم الفرح وهم داخلين القاعه وماسكين ايدين بعض العروسه فجأه تركت ايده وصارت تركض. قالها "مالك بتركضي؟" قالتلو "بسرعه بسرعه عشان نلحق مكان نقعد". 
الحية المسكينة
في واحد لدغتو حيه طل فيها وقعد يضحك ويقولها: "سممتيني مايضر بس انتي راحت عليكي لأني مريض بالإيدز..." 
نكت جديدة موت نكت جديدة موت نكت جديدة موت نكت جديدة موت
نكت جديدة موت نكت جديدة موت نكت جديدة موت
نكت جديدة موت نكت جديدة موت
نكت جديدة موت
بتقول الزوجة لزوجها : مبروك هنبقي ثلاثة فى البيت ... الزوج بسعادة : حاجة جاية فى السكة؟؟؟ قالت له : لأ ماما هتعيش معانا 
............*
واحد كسلان جداً ...بيقول لصاحبه : مش انا اشتغلت . قال له مبروك اشتغلت فين ؟؟ قال له في مطبعه... اقعد علي الورق علشان ما يطرش
....................*
مرة واحد نزل بسين طلع بصاد --- مرة واحد راح عزة رجع سلوى 
....................
معلم لغة عربية قال : وقفت السيارة فى المكان الممنوع ...ثم سأل أحد التلاميذ أن يعرب كلمة السيارة فقال التلميذ: فاعل مرفوع بالونش
................*
مرة 3 أطفال راحوا محل لعب واحد بيقول للراجل: عمو عمو عايز بلونة. الراجل جاب السلم وطلع جاب له بلونة ونزل فسأل التاني: وانت عايز ايه؟ .قال له بلونة .. قال له ماقلتش ليه وانا فوق!! المهم طلع جابهاله وهو فوق سأل الولد التالت: وانت كمان عايز بلونة؟؟؟ قال له لأ... فنزل الراجل وقال له : امال عايز ايه؟. قاله عايز بلونتين 
................*
مدرس حساب سأل طالب لو كان علي أبوك دين 1000جنيه و مطلوب انه يسدده علي 10 أقساط ها يدفع كام في كل قسط؟ رد الولد مش هايدفع ولا مليم ... فقال المدرس : اقعد يابني ده انت مش فاهم الدرس كويس... فرد الولد : ده انت إللي مش فاهم بابا كويس يا أستاذ
........................
واحد كسلان اتحكم عليه بالإعدام بدفنه في حفره فقالوا له نفسك في أيه قبل الموت قال نفسي أشرب قالوا له قوم أشرب قال لسه حقوم اردم ياجدع 
........................
سأل الأب ابنه الراسب للسنة الثانية على التوالي : لماذا رسبت ؟ قال الولد : لأن المدرس أتى بنفس أسئلة العام الماضي
....................
ذهب أحد الأطفال إلى أمه وقال لها : ماما .. أعطيني نقوداً حتى أعطيها لرجل مسكين يزعق ويصيح في الشارع . ففرحت الأم لطيبة قلب طفلها فأعطته النقود ، ثم سألته : ولماذا يصيح هذا الرجل ؟ قال الطفل : إنه يصيح .. آيسكريم ... آيسكريم 
........................*
واحده ست مسكت حرامى فى المطبخ ،فقالت لابنها روح إنده ابوك من على القهوة.... جه ابوه ، ولما فتح المطبخ لقي الحرامي صغيّر فقال له انت اسمك ايه؟ قالوا كريم ،فقعد يضرب فيه لحد ما عجنه .... تاني يوم الست بتفتح باب المطبخ لقيت ..... قالت لابنها روح يا وله نادي ابوك من على القهوة جه الراجل ولما دخل المطبخ لقي واحد طول بعرض ....... بص لمراته وقال لها امال فين كريم ؟!!! 
................* 
صرصار ندل عزم 4 اصحابه علي الغدا ولما اتجمعوا كلهم ... شد عليهم السيفوووووون 
................* 
واحد بيقول لصاحبه تيجى نركب اتوبيس؟؟ قال له : يا عم لأ ، احنا نجرى جنب الاتوبيس ونوفّر النص جنيه .... فرد وقال له طب منجرى جنب تاكسى ونوفّر خمسة جنيه
................* 
واحد يهودي قام من النوم الصبح وطلب من مراته تحضر الفطار، فقالتله عايز تفطر إيه يا أبو كوهين، قالها هما بيضتين مسلوقين، واحد ليكي والتانية ليا، وإعمليهم لغاية ما أطلع على السطوح أظبط الإيريال.... وإوعي تنسي هما بيضتين ، المهم طلع على السطوح إتزحلق ، وقع من عاشر دور، وهو بيقع زعق بعلو صوته " بيضة واحدة بس يا أم كوهيييييييييييييين 
....................
كان فى مسابقة بين ثلاثة أشخاص , المسابقة كانت إنهم يعدوا البحر ويطلعوا الجبل و يقتلوا الغوريلا و يتجوزوا الأميرة ... اول واحد غرق فى البحر ، ثانى واحد عدا البحر لكن وقع من فوق الجبل.... أما الثالث (كان غبى شوية) عدا البحر وطلع الجبل وقتل الأميرة ..... و أتجوز الغوريلا
................ 
مرة واحد بيقولوا له .... مراتك ماشيه مع كهربائي المنطقه .... قال لهم ده ولا كهربائي ولا بيفهم حاجه في الكهربه !!!
....................* 
واحد نازل من بيتهم شعره منكوش صاحبة بيقولولة شعرك منكوش قالهم "منكوش" دعوه
....................
دكتور بيطري بيقول لمراته انا بهيم في حبك قالتله وانا ماقدرش ارفسلك طلب
....................*
واحد اهلاوى و قع اكسر .... جابوا له اتنين مقاولين 
.................... 
بيقولوا لجحا ... الحق يا جحا تعبان دخل غرفة مراتك ...فقال لهم : سيبوه يستاهل
........................ 
عرض سارى ..... لوكاندة المفاجات ... تنام على السرير ب 10 جنيه .. تنام على البلاط ب 3 جنيه ..... تنام عليك حيطة .. على حساب الاوتيل
....................*
ولد مغلّب مدرس الجغرافيا معاه ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عاوز يعرف خط الاستواء ده كليك ولا موبينيل
أحب أرد وأشكرك وأقول:أهديك باقة لحم مشوي بفحم وكل عام وأنت شحم 
. أحول سألوه ايش أمنيتك بالحياة قال: أشوف واحد ماشي لوحده 
3. أحول طلع للبر فرش الفرشه وجلس جنبها 
4. أعرب خيزرانة ؟ جماد سوف يصعد و ينزل على ظهرك إذا ما اتصلت بسرعة 
5. أغبياء اخترعوا باص بالعرض ليه ؟ عشان يركبون كلهم قدام 
6. أغبياء سوو مندي و تعشوا نواشف ليه ؟ ضيعوا الحفرة 
7. أغبياء يبون يفجرون مبنى حطو القنابل في الدور الأول وطلعوا السطوح
8. اتنين مجانين ركبوا موتوسيكل فصاروا يتقاتلوا مين يقعد جنب الشباك
9. اتنين يحششوا بقفص دجاج.تاني يوم الصبح طلع الديك وقال: كوكايييييييين
10. اثقل يا دلخ كل ما تسمع النغمة تفتح عناد لك ما في رسالة 
11. اختبرشخصيتك : قول: أوء أوء أوء أوء أي أي أي النتيجة:قرد طبيعي 100% 
12. افرح اركض في الشارع قطع ثيابك صارخ انفش شوشتك جتك مني رسالة 
13. الأول : ليش القطار مهم ؟ الثاني : لأن تحته خطين
14. البندوره لما بتعطس شو بتقول؟ كاااااااتشب
15. انت الأمل والود انت عبير الورد انت الفرح والسعد انبسطت يالقرد
16. بخيل احترق بيته اتصل بالمطافى رنه و سكر .
17. بخيل طاحت فلوسه من فوق السطح نزل مالقاهم ليش ؟ نزل أسرع منهم
18. بخيل مات لقوا رساله في جيبه كاتب فيها متسبح لا تغسلوني
19. بزبوز مسكته الشرطة ليه ؟ يهرب
20. بقرة عليها خط أحمر ليش؟ ( قليلة الدسم )
21. تعلن شركة المواشي عن مسابقة اجمل تيس قلت أبلغك إذا تحب تشارك
22. جحش أذنه مقطوعة قاعد يشوف نفسه في المرايه ويقول دايماً الحلو ناقص
23. جرادة معها عمى الوان أكلت الأحمر واليابس
24. حمار شاف حصان . قال أخ لو إني مخلص الثانوية
25. حمارحرق نفسه( يعني انتحر )تدري ليه؟ اكتشف انه يشبهك .
26. خبل شبت النار في أمه قالها: منورة يا حجة
27. خبل مشترك في مسابقة أسرع رسمة رسم نقطة وقال: هذا فيل جاي من بعيد
28. خبير إنترنت خلف ولد سماه دوت كوم
29. خروف سأل أمه ماااااااااء وين بااااااء قالت : امباع
30. خروف عليه خط أحمر ليش لأنه قليل الدسم .
31. خكري دخل بشله مخدرات يوم شاف السالفه فيها أبر قال مايجي منها تحاميل
32. دجاجه باضت بيضه بدون قشر ليش؟ مستعمله شامبو ضد القشره
33. دفتر بتمشى في الشارع ليش؟ فاضي
34. دلوع عطوه سكين ليذبح خروف زخ السكين في يده ويقول للخروف موت
35. ذبابة مسطولة طايرة فى الجو وبتقول وسع للنسر
36. ذبانه تنادي بنتها اذبيبينه ولا ردت قالت بف باف يقطع قلبش
37. سيارة إسعاف رايحه المخبز ليش؟ لأنه في خبزه انحرقت
38. شلة دخلت على المطعم تزغرد ليش ؟ عشان بدهم يطلبوا عرايس
39. شنو الشي اللي يطير ويقول ميااووو ؟ قطو شايتينه ظفر
40. شو اسم وزير الرياضة بالاردن؟؟؟ شايط الفطابيل ..
41. صرصور تزوج ناموسه بعد أسبوع طلقها ليش ؟ ذبحته بالمص
42. صرصور طالع من السوبر ماركت زعلان ليش ؟ شاف صورة ابوه على البف باف
43. صرصور طلع من خلاط كهربائى قال: يلعن أبوه اللى يدخل ملاهى مرة ثانية
44. صرصور متمرد ليش؟مو لاقي نعال توقفه عند حده
45. صرصور يركض ورى سيارة مجاري سالوه ليش قال شفط الاهل وراح
46. صعيدى حب يعمل ليلة حمرة ولع فى الشقة النار
47. صعيدي أتقفل على اصبعه الباب الباب ورم
48. صيدلي دلخ جاته وحدة قالت عندك شيء يبيض الوجه جابلها ذبيحة
49. ضب مواعد خويته جت ومعها خنفسانه قال من ذي؟ قالت ذي السيرلانكيه حقتي
50. طالب غبي حطوه بالصف لحاله جاب الثاني
51. طبيب أطفال تزوج من طبيبة أطفال أعلنوا حفل زواجهم فى مجلة ميكي
52. عجوز تركض ورا صراصير ليش؟ على بالها تمرة
53. عجوز راحت للمقبرة ليش ؟ تبي تشتري قطع غيار
54. عجوز نايمة على راس الدرج علشان إذا قامت تنتع
55. عجوز نبت لها ثالول في راس خشمها فرحت تحسبه حبة شباب
56. عربجي مات أبوه دفنه بالتشليح
57. عربجي محشش واقف قدام المكيف ويقول للمكيف أقول لا تنفخ
58. عربجي يسأل خكري وش أنت من الطيور حر ولا شاهين رد عليه قال أنا تويتي
59. عربجي يسأل خكري وش انت من الطيور حر ولا شاهين رد عليه قال أنا تويتي
60. عصبي تزوج عصبية خلفوا ولد أبوه قاله أغوو رد عليه : بلا أغو بلا تبن
61. عند حدوث حريق أضغط للأسفل... يادلخ أنا قلت عند حدوث حريق
62. غبي اشترى حق ولده آلة حاسبة وشال منها الصفر علشان ما يتصل دولي
63. غبي توه متعلم كلمة " فجأه " دخل بقاله قال : عطني بيبسي و فجأه ميرندا
64. غبي داخل سينما لقى مكتوب ممنوع الدخول لأقل من 18 راح جاب 17 واحد
65. غبي سألوه متى أخر مره رحت البحرين قال يوم كان خط الجسر ترابي
66. غبي مزور شهادة الثانوية وكشفوه ليش ؟ كاتب : ناجح ومنقول للصف الجامعة
67. غبي مشتهي لبن راح للثلاجه لقى تاريخه منتهي قام زور التاريخ وشربه
68. غبي مضيع حماره لقى حمار وحشي قال: الأهبل متزين يحسبني ما أعرفه
69. غراب حاشر عصافير فى زاويه ويقول من الحيوان فيكم قال جاكم كويحه 
غنمة قالت امبااااا سمعهة تيس قال عمري هالصوت
70. فار يجر أسد ميت شاف الحيوانات تصفق له ويقول :أنا إذا عصبت ما أرحم
71. فراش قال حق مارد المصباح أبي فلوس واجد قاله المارد تنكت روح جيب شاي
72. في أغبياء بركبو لمبه واحد ماسك المبه و أربعه يلفو السقف
73. في بقرة دخلت السجن ليش؟شافوها تأكل حشيش
74. في تكرونيه انطفى عليها النور قامت تدور على ولدها وقالتلوه مهمد اضهكي
75. في ..... طب بيت فقراء لقى فتورة أخذها وراح سددها
76. في دينار متحجب ليش ؟لانه طالع من البنك الاسلامي
77. في 3 هنود راحوا للبر كتبوا على الجبل ( ذكريات 3 نفر )
78. في سكر وشاي قال الشاي يا حلو قال السكر يا مذوبني
79. في صيني يبي يسمع صداه عند جبل قال:هنغ شنغ فو قال الصدى: شنو ؟
في عجوز بطلت محو الأمية ليش ؟ خايفه من التعيين في القرى
81. في عجوز خلص عليها الفازلين ويش صار لها ؟ يبست
82. في عجوز عمرها خمس سنوات ليش ؟ فاصله عداد المسافات
83. في عجوز قاعده تصفر ليش ؟ تعدت ال120
84. في غبي اتصل على مطعم قال عندكم عشاء؟ قالوا اية قال ليه ما عزمتوني
85. في غبي سمع عن الجمرة الخبيثة سكر بريده الإلكتروني
86. في فريق كره قدم للنمل كان معهم صرصور ليش؟ لاعب اجنبي
87. في قروي قال حقين الهاتف أغبياء ليش ؟ طلع شريحة جوال عائلي وهو عزابي
88. فيه قروي يسوي خمسات ليه يبغي يشوف رقم اللوحه
89. في محشش سأله واحد قاله ليش دمك ثقيل ؟ قاله المحشش كم وزنه
90. في محشش قاعد قدام ستارت غرفته ليه؟ يستنا المسرحية تبدا ها ها
91. في محشش يقول:احسن خمس أشياء بالدنيا ثلاث(الشاهي والقهوة)
92. في نذل مر على المقبره شغل المسجل وحط فيه أغنيه الحياة حلوة
93. في نمر مر من عنده قطو يلاحق فار ضحك يقول يلعن أبو حركات الابتدائي
94. في واحد احول غمز لبنت خش في العامود
95. في واحد اشترى عطر جورج قرداحي رش منه رشة طلع له سؤال
96. في واحد انكسر حوضه ركبوله مغسلة
97. في واحد دايم تلحقه المطافي ليه ؟ لانه يشغل أغنية يا نار شبي
98. في واحد راح الملعب معاه علم اسود ليش.؟يشجع الحكم
99في واحد راح للملعب ويناظر فوق ليش يدور على كلمة مباشر
في واحد ضاق خلقه لبسه لاخوه الصغير
101في واحد غبي يبي يذبح سمكه غرقها بالماء
في واحد مات لقوه كاتب في وصيته و أنت شعليك حتى هذي بتعرفها
103. في واحد محشش فتح باب الثلاجة لقي الجلي يهز قاله لا تخاف بشرب موية
104. في واحد مخلي ماله فوق راسه ليش ؟ يبي يسوي إليه رأس مال
105. في واحد مسبب عند الإشارة زحمة ليش ؟ قاعد يحك أذنه بالمفتاح
106. في واحد واضع الخلوي خارج الشباك ليش : بنتظر مكالمه خارجيه
107. في وحده بنت تكهربت قامت جدتها تصفق ليش؟ تحسب أنها ترقص
108. فيه اربعه راحو للبر رجعوا ثلاثه ليه ؟ تركوا واحد ذكريات
109. فيه بخيل زوج ولده قال : شوف هاذي لك ولخوانك
110. فيه حول استقبل أبوه في المطار بدل ما يخم أبوه خم الشنطة
111. فيه خكري طلعت على صدره نمله قال ياي وزنها ثقيل
112. فيه ذباب يدور على ارنب ليه ؟ مسوي فيها صقر
113. فيه سكران مات أبوه وداه مغسلة الأموات وقال لهم غسيل وكي مستعجل
114. فيه سياره مهي راضيه تشتغل ليش ؟ تبي تكمل دراستها
115. فيه صرصور متلطم ليه ؟ حالق الشنب
116. فيه صيني يبغون يعذبونه فتحوا عيونه
117. فيه طالب شاطر جداً نجح في المدرسة وطلع من الأوائل وبعدها شفروه
118. فيه ظاطور نجح ولده شرا له جدار
119. فيه عجايز يلعبن ورقه تهاوشن على ورقة الشايب
120. فيه عجوز شافت جني قالت بسم الله علي قال الجني من زينك
121. فيه عجوز مهبوله قالت لقطوه بو قالت لها القطوه الحمد لله والشكر
122. فيه غرفه تبكي ليش ؟ سمعت أهل البيت يقولون انهم بيفرشونها
123. فيه فار طموحه في المستقبل يكون ماوس كمبيوتر
124. فيه قراوى يتعلمون على ربط الكرفته اربعه منهم توفوا وسته في حاله خطره
125. فيه قراوى يتعلمون على ربط الكرفته اربعه منهم توفوا وسته في حاله خطره
126. فيه قروي عطاه البنك بطاقة صراف الغبي غلفها
127. فيه قروي عطوه سمبوسه فتحها يحسبها هدية
128. فيه قروي قال لزوجته نكته قالت ها هاها بايخه قال هاهاها أنتي طالق
129. فيه لاعب نزل الملعب بالبطانية ليش ؟ علشان يغطي خانته
130. فيه محشش يقول للثاني تصدق انك تشبه الحمار قال الثاني قول ما شاء الله
131. فيه منسمين يكتبون المحاضرة مع الدكتور وكل ما مسح السبورة شقوا الورقه
132. فيه نذل انقذ واحد غارق ليش؟ عشان مايصير شهيد133. 
133فيه نذل صار مدير دار ايتام سوى مجلس اباء
134. فيه نمله تصارخ بالحمام ليش ؟ شافت صرصور سكران
135. فيه هندي شاف الناس يضللون راح وحط كيس زبالة وقعد يصدم الناس
136. فيه واحد دخل قاعة الامتحان ومعه ملعقه ليه علشان يقلب بها أفكاره
137. فيه واحد رجع في كلامه صدم اللي وراه
138. فيه واحد رجع من السفر حصل في شقته صراصير قام غير قفل الباب139.
139فيه واحد سمع عن عيد الحب قال وين يصلون فيه
140. فيه واحد نام متأخر فاته الحلم
141. فيه واحد نذل طفران سلموه العمل سيارة في نهاية الدوام بأعها
142. فيه واحد نذل عازم اخوياه في السطح ليش علشان تكون علاقة سطحية
ليه الصعيدي الصغير أذكي من الصعيدي الكبير .؟؟؟؟؟ لأنة مش بقاله كتير صعيدي 
............ 
ازاي تعرف البواب الصعيدي ....؟؟؟؟؟ بينضف الاسانسير في كل دور 
............ 
صعيدي سألوة أية رأيك في الزواج المبكر...؟؟؟؟ قال لهم فانهي ساعة ؟؟ 
............ 
أية هو المكتوب علي قاع ازازة البيبسي في الصعيد...؟؟؟؟ مكتوب : الفتح من الناحية التانيه. 
............ 
صعيدي لغي ميعاده مع الدكتور لأنة عياااان 
............ 
مره واحد بلديتنا طوبه جت في صدره بص وراه 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا عمل اتنين إيميل، واحد دوت كوم للشتاء وواحد نص كوم للصيف 
............ 
مره واحد بلديتنا كان بيدق مسمار فى الحيطه فالمسمار وقع منه فقال له :تعالى فمش جاله, فقال له: تعالي مش جه. فراح بلديتنا رامي على المسمار شوية مسامير وقالهم: هاتوه 
............ 
اربعه بلدياتنا بيلعبو علي الطريق الصحراوي اللي العربيه تخبطه مرتين يطلع بره 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا عازم اصحابه على السطح ليه؟ اصحاب سطحيين 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من امريكا قاعد بيحكي لأبوه وأمه الحاجات الغريبة اللى شافها .- دانا شفت هناك واحد وقع من فوق عمارة طويييلة.. قعد ثلاث ايام لحد ما وصل الأرض. أمه سألته: طيب مات ؟؟ 
ابوه رد عليها: ثلاث أيام لا يأكل ولا يشرب .. أكيد ماااات 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى خمس ميه... بلدياتنا مكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت 
راح للسرير وبدا يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصـل الى ميه وتسعة وتسعين ... 
جـاه النوم … قـام غـسـل وشه ورجــع للـسـريـر يـكـمـل الـعـد 
............ 
بلدياتنا تاجروا في الموز خسروا علشان بيرمو الموز المعوج 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا في مسابقة من سيربح المليون اتصل بصديق وقال له الو محمدين معانا 30 ثانية رايك احذف اجابتين ولا استخدم الجمهور !؟ 
............ 
بلدياتنا مش بيعرف يعوم وقع فى البحر مات محروق 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا وقع في خلاط الأسمنت طلع منه قال يخرب بيت الملاهي 
............ 
مرة طفل بلدياتنا راح للبقال فقال لة عمو عندك شيكولاته ام ربع جنية قال لة البقال نعم عندى فقال الطفل طيب بكام 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا رجع من السفر لقى الشقة مليانه صراصير.. غير قفل الباب 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا اشتري كمبيوتر... شال الmouse وحط cow 
............ 
بلدياتنا أول مرة يشوف واحد فلبيني قال يا بخته ده شبعان نوم 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا راح يتمشى جابوه من على الحدود 
............ 
مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان 
............ 
جماعة بلدياتنا عملوا أتوبيس بالعرض عشان يركبون كلهم قدام 
............ 
اتنين بلدياتنا عاوزين يشربو سجاير ومش معاهم قالو ندخل ميتم بيوزعو سجاير هناك ، دخلو قعدو جمب واحد فى الصوان بيدخن قال الاول : انفاس معدودة وقال 
التانى : كلنا لها رد الراجل : محدش واخد منها حاجة 
............ 
مره واحد بلدياتنا ركب دماغه عمل حادثه 
............ 
مرة واحد بلدياتنا نزل في محطة الرمل رجلة غرزت 
............ 
واحد بلديتنا اتعزم على حفلة تنكرية بعت اخوه 
............ 
واحد بلدياتنا دخل جنينة الحيوانات ودخل راسه في قفص الاسد، الحارس جري عليه قاله انت بتعمل ايه، قاله ايه يابا يعني هناكله 
............ 
واحد بلديتنا كبر دماغه معرفش يخرجها من التي شرت 
............ 
صعيدي كسب 60 مليون دولار إشترى رونالدو 
............ 
واحد و هو بيموت بص لمراته بصة كلها رومانسيه و قالها : انا لما اترفدت كنت معايا ، و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي، ولما فلست برضوا كنت معايا ، و دلوقتى لسا جنبي ، مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها : مش عارف ليه حاسس انك نحس 
............ 
مرة 5 دخلوا كلية الهندسة اثنين طلعوا مهندسين وثلاثة مدينة نصر 
............ 
مدرس رياضيات اتجوز مدرسة رياضيات انجبوا طفل متساوى الساقين 
............ 
ثلاثة مساطيل قاعدين في سهرة 
الأول : أنا عندي فلوس أشتري فيها أمريكا الشمالية 
الثاني : وأنا عندي فلوس أشتري فيها أمريكا الشمالية و الجنوبية 
الثالث : و مين قالكم إني رح أبيع 
............ 
واحد خلقه ضاق اداه لأخوه الصغير 
............ 
طلب مدرس من تلميذ غني جدا ان يكتب موضوع تعبير عن عيلة فقيرة فقال التلميذ : كان في عيلة فقيرة الأب فقير و الأم فقيرة و الأولاد فقراء و الشغال فقير و السواق فقير و البستاني فقير كلهم فقراء 
............ 
واحد فاتح محل سمك ابنة مات ماشي في الجنازة بيقول كان لسة صاحى وبيلعب 
............ 
مره عشرة بلديتنا ماشيين ورا بعض وقعوا في حفرة واحدة 
............ 
واحد خواف قوى خطيبته بتقوله نفسى أموت وسط أحضانك ...قالها روحى موتى وسط أهلك أنا مش ناقص مشاكل 
............ 
واحد اتجوز واحدة اسمها نعمة باسها وش و ضهر 
............ 
غبي أذانية محروقة قالولوا : ليش اذنك محروقة؟؟ 
قال: كنت اكوي قميصي ورن التليفون ورديت بالمكوى 
قالوا : والثانية ليه محروقة؟؟ 
قال: الحمار أتصل مره تاني 
............ 
مره واحد ركب اوتوبيس شاف واحده قاعده راح بصلها فبصتله , ضحكلها ضحكتلو غمزلها غمزتلو راح شاورلها على المحطه , فنزلت ....راح قعد مكانها 
............ 
مهندس كمبيوتر مات............ كتبوا على قبره 
Game over 
............ 
سالوا سائق: مين المطرب المفضل عندك ؟؟؟ قال : مايكل داتسون 
............ 
واحد مشغول اتجوز واحدة مشغولة خلفوا ولد مش فاضلهم 
............ 
مرة مدرس رياضيات خلف ولدين و استنتج التالت 
............ 
عشرة بلدياتنا أخذوا شقة و كل اسبوع يطردو واحد ليه ؟ بيقلدو ستار أكاديمي !!؟ 
............ 
مرة ممثل كبير جاله دور برد , رفضه 
............ 
مرة مذيعة عملت عملية في ظهرها...شالولها فقرة ..و حطوا برنامج 
............ 
مرة واحد بلدياتنا واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس 
قام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه 
قام بلدياتنا قال له: طلبت رقم قامت طلعتلي ست عمالة تقول : 
(الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة) 
بخيل طاحت فلوسه من فوق السطح نزل مالقاهم ليش ؟ نزل أسرع منهم 
مدرب يسأل لاعب محشش في كم مره تقدر تلف الملعب قاله في سجارتين 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
محشش فتح محل غاز فجر اسطوانتين بنص البلد دعاية 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ثلاث محششين واحد منهم اعمى وواحد اعرج وواحد اصلع كانو يتمشون بالشارع مرة سيارة مسرعة قال الاصلع هزت شعري قال الاعمى سجلت رقم السيارة قال الاعرج لحقت صاحب السياره وضربتة 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
دخل مطوع على محششين قالهم: حرام عليكم قالوا له:وعليكم الحرام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في محشش يقول أنا أحب أنام بس ما أدري أنام يحبني ولا لإ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
محشش جاه أرق قال لصديقه: وشلون انام؟قال له :عد ل500 ويجيك النوم قام عد ولما وصل ل499 نعس قام غسل وجهه وكمل 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في محشش قاعد قدام ستارت غرفته ليه؟؟؟؟؟ يستنا المسرحيه تبدا ها ها ها ها 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في محشش طق على جيرانه قال : عندكم طماطم قالو : اي قال : حتى احنى ها ها ها 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في محشش صادوا الشرطه قالو :اركب السياره قالهم حلفت انا اسوق 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اثنين محششين الاول قال للثاني الشمس شرقت قاله شربها ماي 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اثنين يحششون في المقبره كبست عليهم الشرطه واحد شرد والثاني قال انا ميت بس طالع اب_ل 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اثنين جالسين يحششون قدام مراية قال الأول قوم سلمنا عليهم. الثاني قام قال الاول خليك جالس كاهم جايين 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في اثنين محششين قال الاول لثاني تصدق انك تشبه الحمار قال الثاني طب قول مشاء الله هههههههههههههه 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
واحد سكران سأل صاحبه ليش بيحطوا الحليب على الشاي فقال له صاحبه : علشان التفل يرضع 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اتنين مساطيل واحد بيسأل التاني : الشارع هادا بيروح فين التاني : الشارع ده ثابت محله عمره ما راح شمال ولا يمين 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سكران كل مايروح على البيت يقف امام المراة ويصير يقول آه أنا كبرت كتير وصار شعري ابيض بالصدفة يدخل عليه أبوه ويقول له كم مرة أخبرتك ان لا تقف امام صورة جدتك وتفتكرها صورتك 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
محشش قال زوجته نكته قالة هههههههههههه بايخها قال لها ههههههههههه طالق 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في محشش راح يحجز طيران سأل الموظف قله رحلت الرياض القاهره كم تستغرق قال له لحظه قال شكرا 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
محشش دخل البقالة وقال عندكم ثلج قاله البقال ايه قاله المحشش بارد ولا حار 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في حشاش عم يسوق سيارة آم خبط بالسيارة اللي إدامو طلع هداك السائق و قله يازلمة شو مو شايفني. الحشاش: والله شايفك بس وين ما عادعم إتذكر 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فيه واحد محشش مايدري هو مواعد وحدة الساعه إثنتين والا مواعد إثنتين الساعه وحده 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال واحد حشاش رجع لبيتو وش الصبح دق الباب....آم فتحتلو مرتو قام قال لها : وين كنتي يا فاجرة 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اثنان من الحشاشين يتناقشان.... الأول يقول: هذا قمر والثاني يقول: لا هذا هلال فاحتدم النقاش بينهما.... فسألا رجلا مر بجانبهما "كان محشش" هل هذا قمر أم هلال؟ فرّد عليهم: لا اعرف لأنني لست من هذه الحارة 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كان في واحد حشاش مسكتوا الشرطة .... قالوا له إركب بالسيارة قال لهم لا شكراًٌٌَُ بيتي قريب 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حشاشين يقود سيارة تكسي فأشر له واحد و قال (تكسي؟) فأجابه الحشاش... نعم نعم تكسي و أكمل طريقه 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
في واحد حشاش يقسم راتبه اول الشهر و يقول 500 للاكل 500 للكهرباء 1000 اجار البيت 500 للحشيش .... دق الباب وقالولو الشرطة افتح قام شق ال 500 تبع الحشيش 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال كان في واحد حشاش دق عليه الباب قام فتح طلعت رفيقة أمه قالتلو:مرحبا قالا:خير شوفي قالتلو:لك مرحبا قالا:أهليين قالتلو:وينا أمك قالا:راحت قالتلو:راحت؟ قالا: لوين؟ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أحد الحشاشين يقود سيارة تكسي ,أشارت له فتاة فسألها إلى أين فقالت له(إلى المزة)قال لها اذهبي و لكن لا تتأخري
مرة واحد مربى كتكوت مفترس كل ميدخلوا فى عشة ياكل الى فيها راح رماه فى الصحرا وبعد يومين الراجل حس بالذنب راحلو لقيه مرمى على الارض والنسور والصقور بتحوم حوليه راح الراجل قله :حبيبى انت مت ولا ايه راح الكتكوت قله : الله يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين 
___________________________________
مرة واحد بيقول لمراته "اعملى محشى" فقالت له "ما بعرفش" قلها "ماليش دعوة" فراح الشغل ورجع لقى السفرة مليانة محشى قلها "مين اللى عمله؟" فقالت "معرفش" فأشتكى للبواب، البواب رد وقاله "الشقة ديه مسكونة" فقله "لاياعم أنا هروح شقة حلوان" فطلع الشقة لقى العفش محلول وهو نازل لقى أربع عفاريت بيغنوا "هنروح حلوان هنروح حلوان" 
__________________________
مرة دبانة سقطت فى كاس خمرة طلعت تقول وسع للنسر 
___________________________________
فريق نمل بيلعب ومن ضمنهم صرصار لية...؟ لاعب اجنبى 
________________________
واحده سودانيه شافت اسد قالتلو لا وحياتك متاكلنيش قلها لا انا ممنوع من اكل المشويات
________________________________
سحليه اتجوزت فيل تفتكروا يخلفوا ايه ؟؟؟؟ خلفوا فيل يمشى على الحيطه
_________________________
مره حرامى ندل طب على بيت واحده عجوزه مالقاش حاجه يسرقها لقى العجوزه بردانه قام مشغل التكييف
_____________________________
الصعيدى لما بيخرج بره البلد بيبقى ذكى لييييييييه؟؟؟؟ علشان خارج التغطيه
___________________________
مرة أتنين ألمان حبو يقلدو الصعايدة في غبائهم امو جابو سنارتين وراحو الصحرا وقعدو يصتادو بيبصو لقو الصعايدة معدين وراهم بلنش
_____________________
اتنين بيحششو قدام مراية فواحد بيبص وبيقول لصحبة اية دة تصدق ان فى اتنين هناك بيحششو بص التانى وقالو اة عندك حق فقالو يلا نروح نقعد معاهم فاول ما قامو رد علية التانى وقالة خليك هما جايين
______________________________
واحد هجاص قاعد مع جماعة اصحابه بيقول لهم عارفين مين اللى كان معايا انبارح قالو مين قال بوش وشارون قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان معايا انبارح بلية قال بوش وشارون يامعلم 
تانى يوم قال لاصحابه عارفين مين اللى كان معايا الاسبوع اللى فات قالولو مين قال مبارك وعبيد قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان هنا الاسبوع اللى فات؟ قال مبارك وعبيد يامعلم 
تالت يوم بيقول لاصحابه عارفين مين اللى كان معايا الشهر اللى فات قالو مين؟ قال ابو جهل وابو لهب قالو ياراجل؟ قال واد يابلية مين اللى كان هنا الشهر اللى فات ؟. قال بلية مش عارف يامعلم بس انا كنت فى مشوار جيت لقيت عربية مكتوب عليها ملاكى قريش
طبيب نفسى اشترى ساعة سيكو عالجها بالصدمات
+واحد بلدياتنا وقع من الدور العاشر .. جاله صداع
+مره المدرس سأل الاطفال فى الفصل الى يفتكر نفسه غبى يقف ... بعد شويه وقف تلميذ ...فساله المدرس و ليه بقه يا سيدي بتفتكر نفسك غبي ..فرد عليه التلميذ اصلي محبيتش اشوفك واقف لواحداك يا أستاذ
+مره واحد ابنه طلع من الأوائل عمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ شفروه
+واحد بلدياتىواقف قدامه خمس شياطين ليه ....؟؟؟ واحد يوسوسله و اربعه يفهموه
+مرة أتنين صحاب راحوا للحلاق واحد حلق والتاني غويشه
+واحد جدته عيانة و رافضه الاكل فسألها تاكلى مهلبية والا اجوزك.. قالت له لأ يابنى المهلبية ناشفة على سنانى
+مرة واحد مسطول بيلعلب كورة اخد الكورة على صدرة طلعها من منخيرة
+مسطول لابس جزمة ، فردة بيضة والتانية سوده .... قابله مسطول تاني وقاله: "ايه ياواد الجزمه الشيك دي. راح المسطول الاولاني حط رجل علي رجل وقاله: وشرفك إنت.. عندي جوز جزم تاني فى البيت شبهه بالظبت
+جماعة بيحششوا ... فجت كبسه... كل واحد اسـتخبه في شوال جه الظابط ضرب الشوال الاول برجله خرج واحد منهم و اعد يكاكي وعمل نفسه فرخه ضرب التاني خرج واعد يدن وعمل نفسه ديك ضرب التالت مخرجش ضربه تاني مخرجش ضربه جامد المره دي خرج وقال له شوال بطاطس بطاااااااطس انت مابتفهمش
+فيل على علاقة بنمله قرر فجأه ينهى العلاقه فقالت النمله وهى تترجاه ارحمنى و ارحم الفيل إلى فى بطنى
+مرة ... فقد الذاكرة ماشى فى الشارع بيقول صوصو...لا نونو.....لا .....
+مرة دكتور تحليل امة ماتت قال تحاليلي ياما
+واحد بلدياتنا اشتري راديو حط فيه حجرين المذيع اتسطل
+بلدياتنا الصغير بيسأل أبوه : ليه يابا ربنا خلج لنا الودان فرد الأب : علشان نعرف العمة بتاعتنا ها تجف لحد فين
+مرة واحد لبّان ابنه دخل المدرسة... قعد اسبوعين وقطع
+واحد مسطول بيسأل مراته هو لما بنفتح باب الحمام النور بينور قالت له لا قالها يبقى أنا عملتها فى الثلاجة0
+مرة ولد سأل ابوه هل الحب اعمي يا بابا قاله بص في وش امك و انت تعرف
+مره واحد بخيل اوى بعت ابنه يشترى له بعشره صاغ جبنه .....راح الواد ورجع بعد شويه وقاله بابا البقال بيقولك تعال الحس السكينه
+بخيل صحى من النوم قال لمراته أنا حلمت إنى اشتريت للأولاد 3 كيلو موز و2 كيلو تفاح قالت له يا راجل ليه التبذير ده قال لها اسكتى خلى العيال تاكل
+فرخة استحمت بهد اند شولدر باضد بيضة من غير اشرة
+مره واحد مسطول بييصطاد سمك بالحشيش طلعتله سمكه بتقول : انا تمساااااااااح
+بلديات قال لصاحبه .. بالي مشغول من امبارح قاله يمكن حد رافع السماعه
+مرة استاد سأل طالب في اي فصل يسقط المطر فال له في الفصل اللى مالهوش سقف
+واحدة بخيلة بعتت ابنها يشترىتلاتة ارغفة لما جه قالتله رجع رغيف ابوك مات
+مرة واحد مدرس سأل واحد تلميذ أبوك اشترى من الفكهانى اتنين كيلو برتقال سعر الكيلو اتنين جنية يبقى ابوك دفع كام؟ فقالو التلميذ يبقى دفع اتنين جنية ياأستاذ فقالو الاستاذ بص يابنى انت ماتعرفش حساب فقالو التلميذ لا ياأإستاذ دا انت اللى ماتعرفش ابويا
+فار محشش قال : كل القطط تحت جزمتى لقى وراه قط اسود قال الا ابو سمره حبيبى
+مرة كان في ماتش بين فريقين حشرات في الشوط الاول في فريق انهزم واحد صفر و الشوط الثاني نزلت أم أربعه و اربعين دخلت 42 هدف بعد الماتش صحفي بيسأل المدرب اللي فاز :ليه مانزلتش أم أربعه و أربعين من أول الماتش ٌقاله:كانت بتربط الجزمة
+واحد بلديتنا رجع بيته لقى مراته فى السرير مع أثنين .. صرخ وهاج مراتى بتخونى ... بسرع رد عليه شاب منهم احنا الكاميرا الخفية لو مش عايز تذيع قول ما تذيعشى ... رد بلديتنا لأ ذيع خللى الناس تنبسط
+عملوا مسابقة لتعجيز الكمبيوتر كل ما حد يسأله سؤال يجاوب عليه فى اقل من دقيقة جه واحد بلدياتنا حط ورقة فيها السؤال بتاعه الكمبيوتر اتحرق وطلع دخان قالوا له : سؤالك كان ايه بلدياتنا : جلت له ابو جردان جبل ما يخلف جردان كان اسمه ايه؟
+عشرة صعايدة بيتعلموا ربط الكرافتات تسعة ماتوا وواحد فى حالة حرجة
+ست وبنتها ساكنين فى الدور الاخير .. فالبنت نزلت على السلالم ، وبعد كده السلالك كلها اتكسرت ، فتعمل ايه عشان تطلع تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .......... على راى المثل اقلب القدره على فمها "تطلع" البنت لأمها
+واحد مسطول بيسال صاحبه المسطول ايه اسماء اخوتك الشباب؟ قاله:كلهم محسن الا ادهم اسمه تامر
+مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين فالاول بيقول للتاني هو النهاردة السبت ولا الاحد قام التاني قائل له لا الاتنين ....قام الاول قاله.... جايين مع بعض
+مرة جاموسة جلها جفاف جابت لبن بودرة
+مره واحد لبان أشترى عمارة (ملك) مراته راحت تلم القشطة من علي السطح
+لية السمك بيخاف من الجنية....؟! علشان الجنية فية 100 قرش
+مرة واحد بلدياتنا زار الهرم ,فقال يابوى كل دى حتت جبنه نستن
+اتنين صيادلة قابلوا بعض الأول بيقول للتانى يامرهم فينك بنسلين ماشفنكش رد التانى قل له أهى تينيا
+بخــيل وقع فى حفرة ، فتجمع عليه الناس علشان يساعدونه ... المهم انه في الآخر ما كانش راضي يطلع ، فجاهم واحد و سألهم ايه اللى بيحصل ؟ قالوله احنا قاعدين نقوله هات ايدك هات يدك وهو رافض، قال بسيطه ، راح عند البخيل وقال له خذ ايدي ................فطلع البخيل
+مرة واحد كهربائى اجوز واحدة اسمها نجفة ، كل ما ييجى يبوسها يقف على لوح خشب
+مره واحد بيحشش بيقول لصحبه امبارح جيت اسحب نفس قالوا لى ملكش رصيد
+اتنين سكرانين ماشيين فى الشارع لقو عمود نور.. واحد قعد يخبط عليه فصاحبه قاله دة باين مافيش حد.. قاله إزاى ده النور منور
+واحد بلدينا بيسال اخوه تعرف مبنى التجارة الدولى اللى فى نيويورك اتهدم ليه رد علية ليه قالوا اصله كان على ارض زراعية
+السعودية إ تبرعت للصومال بشحنة أدويه ، فرجعتلها تانى ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ لانها كلها بعد الاكل
+مرة واحد فرعونى حب واحدة فرعونية قال لها: (آمون فيك
+مرة اتنين مساطيل قاعدين في الاستاد واحد بيقول للتانى.. تلف الاستاد دة فى قد اية رد عليه .. في سجارتين
+فى يوم الاستاذ كنتاكى ومراته نزلوا البحر و مبيعرفوش العوم ، ... كنتاكى "ماك" لكن مراته "ناجتس
+سكران ماسك الفرخة بتاعته ..قاعد يضرب فيها يضرب فيها ويقولها: كل يوم بيض بيض مافيش جبنه
+واحد سكران فتح التلاجه وبص للجلي ...وجده بيرتعش :قالوه متخفش هاخد عصير
+مرة فار سكران على الاخر شافة قط جعان جرى وراة فعدت عربية بسرعة فرمت القط.. والفار اغم علية ولما فاق وشاف القط مفروم قال (يووة هو انا كل ما اسكر اعملى مصيبة
+واحد بلدياتنا فى المصيف إتصور بمايوه و بعت صورته البلد بعتوله هدومه
+واحد سأل صاحبه .. ايه السبب الرئيسى للطلاق ؟ قاله الزواج
+مرة واحد ماذون مش لاقي شغل طلق مراتة
+نجار مراته تغسل الغسيل وهو ينشره
+واحدبلدياتنا سافر فرنسا بعت جواب لابوه بيقوله فرنسا حلوه يابويى فرنسا جميله قوى يا بويى ابوه بعتله جواب قاله اتجدعن وانا اجوزها لك
+مرة واحد مسطول وقف تاكسي كان سواقه برده مسطول قاله تاخد كام وتوديني فين قاله هات اللي تجيبه وانزل هنا
+واحد مسطول راح مطعم وقال لصاحب المطعم سندوتش طعمية من غير سلطة.. صاحب المطعم كمان مسطول قال له من غير سلطة ايه؟ قال له : من غير سلطة قوطة - صاحب المطعم : ماعنديش سلطة قوطة اعمله من غير سلطة طحينة؟؟؟
+نذل اتصل على برنامج أغانى ، و طلب اغنية بابا فين ، و اهداها لكل أيتام العالم
+هل تعرف من هو اوفي مخلوق؟ نملة مات زوجها الفيل وقعدت طول حياتها تدفن فيه
+مرواحد كهربائى سخن ركبولو طرنس
+قمة الهدوء انك تسمع شريط فاضى وقمة الرخامة انك تقلب الشريط وقمة التناحة انك تعيد حتة عجبتك
+ليه بلدياتنا لما بيشتري بيت بيدلق لبن عليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟ عشان يبقي بيت ملك
+مره واحد مسطول ماشي مع حبيبته في نص الليل فاشفت ابوها فقالت يالهوي بابا بابا فقالها ماتخافيش قوليلوا اخوكي
+مره واحد بلدياتنادخل حمام افرنجي اخد معاه مترجم
+واحد بيقول لمراته تيجي نعمل جمعيه.اديكى كل يوم بوسه واديكى جنيه !قالتله ماشى. جه على اخر الشهر لقى معاها تسعين جنيه.قالها ايه ياوليه انا مشبديكى كل يوم بوسه وجنيه.قالتله ماتسكت مش ابو هيثم جارنا دخل بنفرين
+أصلع مشكلته إنه مش عارف يعبر عن شعوره
+واحد تاكسجى نايم مراتة دخلت علية بالليل وقفلت الباب بشويش..صحى قال لها افتحية واقفلية تانى!!!!
+مره اثنين بلدياتنا راحوا امريكا فلقوا أتوبيس بدورين فقال الاول للثانى .. نركب فوق يا ولد فقال له الثانى يا غبى فوق ما فيش سواق
+دكتورة اسنان راحة ترفع قضيه على جوزها فالقاضى قال لها نخلعه؟ قلتلوا لأ لخلخه الاول لما نشوف هيعمل ايه
+محشش نائم جت امه تصحيه في الصباح قالت قوم يا ولدي الشمس طلعت قال دخليها وقفلي الباب
+واحد لقى صاحبه بيجرى قاله بتجرى لية؟ قاله أصل مراتى بتتوحم على ترمس وأنا خايف للواد تطلعلوا ترمساية فى وشة.... فرد عليه متخفش ، مـأنا أمى كانت بتتوحم على أسطوانة وأبويا مجبهاش... جرالى حاجه.... ,جرالى حاجه......,جرالى حاجه
+المريض: يا ترى يا دكتور أنا ممكن أعيش لحد ما يبقى عندي 100 سنة؟ الطبيب: أنت بتدخن أو بتشرب أو بتتعاطى؟ المريض: لأ أبداً، عمري ما دخنت سيجارة أو كأس ولا حتى شديت نفس من شيشة... الطبيب: بتلعب قمار؟ المريض: لأ، ولا حتى كوتشينة ولا دومينو ولا شطرنج .... الطبيب: بتسهر قدام التلفزيون أو الفيديو أو الدش؟ المريض: ولا بفتحهم من أساسه.... الطبيب: ولا بتسهر على القهوة؟ المريض: ولا عمري عتبتها برجلي... الطبيب: بترهق صحتك ونظرك بالقراءة كتير؟ المريض: بالعكس، أنا أطيق العمى ولا أطيقش الكتب... الطبيب: طيب بتقعد كتير قدام الكمبيوتر أو الأنترنت؟ المريض: كمبيوتر؟ أشوف إيه؟ .... الطبيب: طيب بتسافر على طرق خطر أو بتسوق كتير؟ المريض: أنا لا عندي عربية ولا بأسافر من أصله..... الطبيب: طيب بتلعب أي رياضة عنيفة أو مرهقة؟ >المريض: ولا عمري عتبت نادي، وما لعبتش حاجة من أيام ثانوي.... الطبيب: أمال عايز مية سنة تهبب فيهم إيه
+واحد اتجوز واحدة اسمها نعمة باسها وش و دهر
+الزوجه: لقد رأيت جارنا يقبل زوجته كل اليوم صباحا ، لماذا لاتفعل مثله ؟...الزوج: هل تعتقدين ان جارتنا سوف توافق
+واحد ومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ، وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلا إصحى
+مرو واحد سماك ابنه مات قعد يعيط فى الجنازة بيقول كان صاحى وبيلعب
+بلدياتنا نزل البحر و كان فية سحب جامد .... كسب تلاجة
+اتنين حشاشين بيلعبو كورة واحد شاط و التاني اتحرق
+محشش يسأل محشش تتوقع الجمعة يوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد لو ضغطنا عليه يمكن يوافق
+اتنين بلدياتنا بيلعبوا شطرنج واحد اكل لواحد الفيل التاني قام سم له البهايم
+نجار مسطول قاعد يصلح الترابيزه عشان ملخلخة قام مطلع العده بتاعته وكيس المسامير.مسك مسمار لسه جاى يثبته راح المسمار وقع.... قاله النجار اطلع احسنلك مطلعش ، قاله بقولك اطلع مطلعش قاله ماشى....راح ماسك كيس المسامير ورمى المسامير فى الارض و قالهم..... هاتوه
+طفل اتولد و ظل 5 سنين لا يتكلم, اول كلمة قالها(خالي)بعدها بيوم خاله مات ومر اسبوع و اتكلم الولد مرة ثانية و قال اخويا بعدها بيوم اخوه مات ومر اسبوع آخر والولد قال بابا فكتب الاب وصيته بعدها بيوم جارهم مات
+واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه مش عارف يأ أخي عود الكبريت ده ما بيولعش ليه مع إنه لسه مولع من شوية
+مره واحد أحول بيعاكس وحده حوله بيقولها أحلى وحده فيكوا الليملشيه فى النص أدورت و قالتلوا والله انت شباب أوللات الأدب
+مره واحد احول عنده ولد احول . الراجل بيشوف اى حاجه اربعه و ابنه بيشوف اى حاجه اتنين دخل الولد على ابوه الصالون و قاله :بابا اجيبلك شاى انت و عمى قاله الاب : لا ..و خد اخواتك و اطلع بره
+اثنين مبسوطين قوى قاعدين يعملوا دماغ قدام المراية فواحد منهم قال للتاني شايف الاتنين اللي قاعدين قدمنا دول ؟ قالوا ايوة قالوا دول بيعملوا زيينا بالظبط ، فقام قاله طب ما تيجي نروح لهم...... وهما جايين يقوموا فواحد منهم قال للتاني استني..هما اللى جايين خلاص
+واحد طويل قوى قوى .. أكل فول ، فالفول حمض قبل ما يوصل لبطنه
+بلدياتنا فتحوا محل بيتزا .....سموه بيتزا هعععععععععععع
+سباك راح فرح حلف ماحد ينقط
+واحد بلدياتنا اشترى مكيف ولما جه يركبه فى الحيطه ركبه بالمشقلب وبعدين جه شغله قال أوففففففف أوفففف الله يكون فى عون اللى بره
+تنين مساطيل قاعدين يحششوا ...فمرت جنازة فواحد بيقول للتاني هي جنازة مين دي يا مدحت؟ فرد علية دي جنازة عمّ محروس فقال الاولانى الله يرحمه ، وتاني يوم وهما قاعدين في نفس المكان مرت جنازة فنفس الشخص سال هي جنازة مين دي يا مدحت ؟ فرد عليه دي جنازة عمّ محروس فقال الله برحمه ، وتالت يوم وهما قاعدين في نفس المكان مرت جنازة فنفس الشخص سال هي جنازة مين دى ؟ قاله دي جنازة عمّ محروس فقاله: هي الدنيا ملطشة معاه كدة لية
+مسطول يسال مسطول ثاني : متعرفش فين شارع 26 يوليو ؟ رد الثاني مقالولكش سنة كام ؟


----------



## assyrian girl (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من 100000 نكتة*

:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:
:t33: :t33: :t33:
:t33: :t33:
:t33:​


----------



## wawa_smsm (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من 100000 نكتة*

:t11::t11::t11:
:t11::t11:
:t11:

​


----------



## ++اثناسيوس++ (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من 100000 نكتة*

شويه نكت روعه مش قادر امسك نسي من الضحك حد يمسكه معايا بليز ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من 100000 نكتة*
















​


----------



## s_h (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اكثر من 100000 نكتة*

شكرا على ردودكم الجميلة و الرب يبارككم


----------

